
SpaceX says it has found cause of rocket explosion and plans to fly again Sunday - stablemap
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2017/01/02/elon-musks-spacex-says-it-has-found-cause-of-rocket-explosion-and-plans-to-fly-again-sunday/
======
ColinWright
The discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13302650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13302650)

